# Modern Hospitals & Medical Centers



## Horatio Caine (Apr 13, 2009)

Are there any cool projects concerning Hospitals and Medical Centers being built?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

In Vienna they plan a major hospital in the north west of the city: Krankenhaus Nord (hospital north; creative name, isn't it? )

The construction work has not yet started, construction is supposed to start in 2010 or so.










Link to the model: http://www.hanslechner.at/projekte/357/ausstellung/siegerproj/modell1.jpg
Link to the plan: http://www.hanslechner.at/projekte/357/ausstellung/siegerproj/lage.jpg

A few more pictures can be seen here: http://www.hanslechner.at/projekte/357/ausstellung/

I don't know if its cool, but its for sure of a decent size.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Debrecen's and its region's new medical centre,finished last year,but still being filled with various new sections:

(pics from march,2008)


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*7star - Prince Court Medical Centre, KUALA LUMPUR*




































by Nazrey









by erasmusa









by James


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

^^ Nice hospital, the brown marble (?) makes it look less like a hospital but still cleen. I'm also surprised by its height, modern hospitals in Spain tend to be more "horizontal".


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Greifswalder Uniklinik 
Greifswald University Clinic in Germany
Actually it is still under construction but its nearly completed.




























Theres also a new OR-Centre under construction it is a part university clinic. Located in Munich/Germany it will be the greatest centre of it's kind in Europe.

OR-Equipment in the Freiburger Uniklinik in Germany:










OR-Equipment in Herzzentrum München/Heartcenter Munich (Germany)


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's some recent new/replacement hospitals in the Los Angeles area.

Los Angeles County University of Southern California medical Center--opened 2009









Ronald Reagan University of California Los Angeles Medical School --opened last year









Santa Monica University of California Los Angeles medical Center under construction


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Life Center - Belo Horizonte, Brazil (completed):


----------

